# Quoting out irrigation



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So in a nutshell... I am in SC, and I have Zeon Zoysia. I am planning on putting in irrigation and also switching to a reel cut mower. 


So this is what I'm working with for the front yard, and I have basic info about what they're looking to put in for irrigation:



One zone for the front yard
One zone for the strip nearest the camera where I am standing
A drip zone for the garden bed at the left
One zone for the strip of grass inbetween the sidewalk and the road
One zone for the back yard (not pictured)

He uses hunter products but isn't going into detail on head placement, etc. until we have a signed contract. Not crazy about that, but I get where he is coming from. Anyway, I have some questions:

1.) For all of the above zones, valves, heads, and controller, installed, I was quoted $3175 for about 3000 sq ft of turf and some garden beds. While I know I can shop around and save money here or there, I got a good feeling on his technical skills which isn't always the case. Is that "within the realm" of reasonable? (The back isn't pictured, but its one zone with 4-6 heads most likely). Also he is adding a hose hookup and shutoff valve, and a couple of stubouts for areas I may add zones to in the future.

2.) For those of you who cut low (I'm shooting for 0.75" to 1" HOC) with a reel, what have you done to protect your sprinkler heads?

3.) For Zone #4 from the above list, we are planning on doing misters (I think) - I have had a lot of problems with dog pee as Zeon is super NON resistant to that. I was going to run it on a timer more frequently than the other zones, like maybe 1 minute every hour in the mornings to help address that. Does anybody know of a motion sensor that I could use to activate that zone somehow? I've seen motion activated sprayers for hose hookup sprinklers, but not for built in irrigation.

4.) For the controller, he normally uses Hunter Hydrowise, but I like the Rachio Gen 2. Anybody have opinions for or against?

5.) I like the idea of having my controller in the garage rather than outside, for security etc. Any compelling reason I should absolutely leave it outside?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I think you can do better...

I have 13k and got quoted $4999 + tax.

1. Irrigation Installation - Front and Back $ 4,300.00
a. 1 Hunter Pro-C controller hung within 6 feet of existing garage outlet
b. Controller wired and expandable to 12 zones
c. 6 +/- zone system / Hunter PGV valves
d. Poly-zone lines
e. PVC main lines
f. 24 +/- Hunter PGP stream rotor heads
g. Supply 1 pressure vacuum breaker

2. Wireless rain sensor installed at cost $ 64.00

3. Tap of main line by licensed plumber approx. $ 450.00

4. Electrical and plumbing permits approx $ 115.00

5. Backflow inspection approx $ 70.00

General Notes
1. Price includes crossing under sidewalk in 2 different locations.
2. If pressure allows, heads will be upgraded to I-20 stainless steel heads at no
additional charge.
3. Price does not include sales tax.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My guy has to go under the sidewalk in 3 places... I think probably 75% of it is labor if I had to guess. The parts for irrigation isn't that expensive, but its like, once they show up and start digging, I'm guessing he has sort of a "minimum fee".

I believe he is also going to be the one doing the main line tapping.

How do you feel about your Hunter C controller, are you happy with it, or have you considered going "Smart"?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> How do you feel about your Hunter C controller, are you happy with it, or have you considered going "Smart"?


I actually have not pulled the trigger on getting irrigation installed. Just wanted to share a quote I got.

I would definitely see if they can install a "smart" controller though.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

For reel low turf just set the elevation of the top of the sprinkler head at soil level or just slightly below. If you hire a contractor, do not let your contractor tell you otherwise. They are so used to setting them above grade because most Americans cut their lawn tall.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh ok. Separately he has also quoted me a French drain install and some lighting. I was going to offer 4K total against his quotes totalling $4800, and just say get it done.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> For reel low turf just set the elevation of the top of the sprinkler head at soil level or just slightly below. If you hire a contractor, do not let your contractor tell you otherwise. They are so used to setting them above grade because most Americans cut their lawn tall.


Thank you, I appreciate this!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> He uses hunter products but isn't going into detail on head placement, etc. until we have a signed contract.


This is a big deal to me. I would not sign a contract without knowing what I'm getting. If he cant provide, look for another quote. You want to be able to know where to place the valve boxes and ensure proper head to head coverage.

Did he measured your gpm and pressure?

In regards to the dog, I recommend training the dog to pee in a mulch area. It is fairly easy to do. The amount of water you need to apply to dilute the pee is a lot and watering the entire lawn every time they pee seems excessive.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

g-man said:


> In regards to the dog, I recommend training the dog to pee in a mulch area. It is fairly easy to do. The amount of water you need to apply to dilute the pee is a lot and watering the entire lawn every time they pee seems excessive.


I would second this recommendation. I trained my dog this fall in a week or so. Here is the thread on how I did it-pretty easy.

http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1558


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > He uses hunter products but isn't going into detail on head placement, etc. until we have a signed contract.
> ...


It's a neighborhood full of dogs to clarify. My dogs do not pee on my lawn for sure. Lol.

I kind of feel the same about the head placement and quantity being on the quote. He did tell me he would place all valves in one location and showed me where that would be.

He did not measure GPM or pressure (although I have measured that and we are guaranteed 10+ GPM at 40 PSI+ here).

He said he would provide details once we had an agreement. Maybe I can talk to him more and get some detail as I'm a bit of a micromanager when it comes to these things.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

They all want to use the controllers from rainbird or hunter, it's what they know. Rachio is less and is idiot proof, best UI. My installer suggested hydro but I bought rachio and they installed. 
I have about same size yard, most quotes were ~$800 zone. I did 3 zones for grass, skipped shrubs -they are very hardie. I also didn't do the sidewalk strip - hard to efficiently water without doing a buried "soaker" type. ..and it need a lot reno after they tear it up. Also, you'd have to navigate them when verticut or aerate.

I insisted on running lines around grass area, in mulch area to min need to re-level (they'll default to convenience of install) and again, less worry about hitting with aerator. I'd imagine all u need are adjustable fan type heads every ~5 yards nothing fancy on the Square ft were dealing with.

During install, I ran to to depot for conduit to run wire to the house (controller) under the grass (lines were in mulched area along perimeter). Just piece of mind for me.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I see what you mean - like running the poly tube around the edges rather than across the lawn? That makes sense.

Minus the quote issue lacking detail, I really like this guy, and even with no materials I personally wouldn't dig all those holes for $3 grand... but at the same time I'm a details guy. And I'm gonna want the hunter metal heads etc.

The strip along the road is definitely needed. It gets cooked in the sun so it dries out quick and the aforementioned dog pee issue. I did reach out to another company for a quote but for some reason in my area everybody is slow to respond. Slower pace of life I asked for and got


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the Rachio. Don't pay for a cheap Hunter controller you're just going to dump anyway.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah he gave me the "well I can warranty hunter parts" and I get that is what he's familiar with... but I care about gadgets and I obviously care about the water bill.

Another quick update is I got a quote on an irrigation well - $2400 drilled, installed including the pump and tank and all that.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Another quick update is I got a quote on an irrigation well - $2400 drilled, installed including the pump and tank and all that.


Any other info on the well? Depth, pump size, possible to know estimated recovery? If doing a well for irrigation, I would recommend a constant pressure setup. I went with a grundfos system Click here for more info and am really happy with it. A benefit to a constant pressure setup is it will make changing out nozzles and dialing in the irrigation alot easier as you won't need to match output from a zone with the flow of the pump. In a traditional setup, you will need to match the two so the pump won't keep cycling on and off. In a constant pressure setup, if you have one zone with a 6gpm output and another one with a 14gpm output it won't cause any issues. It will just slow down/ramp up the pump to match flow, keep a constant preset pressure, and won't cycle on and off extending the life of the pump.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's supposed to be 12-15GPM at 50 PSI. 45-70 feet deep is what I'm told on the depth.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I am also in SC. I had a three zone system installed and paid 2 grand. Which company are you using? Lessons learned from my experience.

1. Get details on zones, ie type of heads he plan on using and location. 
2. Make sure he states in the contract where the control box will be located
3. Be present when he test the system to make sure it is adjusted to your needs
4. Make sure you know where he plan on putting the anti-siphon valve

Those are hard learned lessons for me. The company that did my install used two different types of head on the main front zone. Rotors and spray heads, which meant I was getting WAY too much water in one area and not enough in the other... and they were on the same zone

My installer installed two heads behind shrubbery, which meant the only thing that was getting wet were the shrubs - not the lawn they were supposed to water

My installer installed an outdoor controller in a water tight box OUTSIDE of the house - even though I asked him to install in the garage. Edit - the only reason I wanted mine inside was for convenience. The water proof box worked fine, but was an eyesore like a zit attached to the house near the backdoor. I also did not like the idea of going outside when I wanted to do a manual run - I got my system about five years ago.

All those things were fixed but it took several calls and visits to get it sorted out. ... all except the location of the control box. He wanted extra to run the wires to the garage as he had to go under a sidewalk, and run approx 400' of wire to get it there. I moved that myself.


----------

